# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  common report header

## svibuk

i am using Ms reporting services i have few reports , though the body content is different header is same which consists of name & contact information how do i add that in header & how do i make a common file for this header info which i can call in all reports wherever needed instead of dragging the fields in each report i need some function or a report which i can call on all the reports in the header section 


suppose i have a report employee.rdlc with all employee details in the body section now in this employee.rdlc i need the company name & say logo to be displayed in the report header section for one report i can make it inline , but as i have multiple rports i wuld like to make a common something lie usercontrol which can be called suppose i make another report say header.rdlc & drag ll the necessary fields & save it in the same folder as of my other reports how do i call header.rdlc in employee.rdlc header section

----------

